# BikeAlpin VS Go-Alps



## gnadenhammer (21. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte gerne nächstes Jahr meine erste und geführte Trans-Alp beschreiten.
Nach langen überlegen sind die beiden Anbieter in die engere Auswahl gekommen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit einen von den Anbietern hatte.

Hotels,Guide etc.

Route Bikealpin: Garmisch-Garda Best of  1038€
Route GO-Alps landeck-Garda 1165€

Für hilfreiche Posts wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Michal


----------



## Deleted 124015 (21. November 2016)

Hi Michal,

mit BikeAlpin bin ich vor zwei Jahren durchs Piemont geradelt. Organisation war tadellos, Hotels den Örtlichkeiten entsprechend anständig (In Italien darf man halt kein super Frühstück erwarten), Guide sehr sympatisch und ortskundig. 

Ich habe bei anderen Anbietern schon technisch versiertere Guides kennengelernt. Für die recht einfachen Trails der Route war das aber voll ausreichend. Geführte Touren sind eigentlich sonst immer gut geeignet um sich von den Guides oder auch anderen Teilnehmern was abzuschauen oder einfach ein paar Tipps aufzunehmen.

Uneingeschränkt empfehlen könnte ich da noch Alpenevent oder Fahrtwind.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (21. November 2016)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte gerne nächstes Jahr meine erste und geführte Trans-Alp beschreiten.
> Nach langen überlegen sind die beiden Anbieter in die engere Auswahl gekommen.
> ...



Bin schon mit beiden Anbietern unterwegs gewesen und kann beide empfehlen. GO-Alps kommt mir besser organisiert vor (z.B haben die immer schon Tische in den Hütten für's Mittagessen reserviert), was auch daran liegt, das sie sich auf ein paar Touren konzentrieren. Bei Bike-Alpin hat mich etwas gestört, dass die in den letzten Jahren ab und zu Touren dabei haben, wo es ein oder zwei Abendessen außerhalb des Hotels gibt (eigentlich gut, muss man aber natürlich extra bezahlen und das erschwert den Preisvergleich etwas). Go Alps legt viel Wert auf die Hotels und hat insgesamt nach meinem Eindruck etwas ältere Kunden. Kommt am Ende immer auf Gruppe, Guide und Wettter an, falsch machst Du bei beiden Anbietern nix.

P.S. Mein Tip: fahr die Uina bei GO-Alps, da hast Du alle Highlights drin.


----------



## gnadenhammer (21. November 2016)

Was meinst du mit älteren  Kunden.
Bin 35
Gruß


----------



## tomtom9 (21. November 2016)

schaut euch mal die Enduro Transalp bei MTB XPert an


----------



## gnadenhammer (21. November 2016)

Hört sich echt gut an, aber der Preis ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## EvoOlli (21. November 2016)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> schaut euch mal die Enduro Transalp bei MTB XPert an



Es ist nicht besonders seriös, auf diese Art Werbung für den Anbieter, bei dem man Guide ist, zu machen...


----------



## EvoOlli (21. November 2016)

Hallo Michal,

ich bin dieses Jahr mit Go-Alps die Marmolata-Tour mitgefahren und bin sehr zufrieden gewesen, es war perfekt organisiert, die Hotels waren sehr gut und der Guide war wirklich einzigartig.
Ich habe auf jeden Fall aufgrund der gemachten Erfahrungen Anfang der Woche die von Dir angesprochene Landeck-Torbole Tour für den Sommer gebucht.


----------



## Paul_FfM (21. November 2016)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit älteren  Kunden.
> Bin 35
> Gruß


Damit wärst Du bei den Touren, die ich mit Alps gemacht habe, einer der Jüngeren gewesen. Schnitt war eher etwas höher, was ich sehr angenehm fand.

P.S. Ich bin insgesamt fünf Mal mit Alps unterwegs gewesen, die machen ihre Sache schon sehr gut. Ein Beispiel: neue Guides fahren die Tour, die sie guiden sollen, beim ersten Mal als zweiter Mann mit, damit sie die Strecke kennenlernen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (21. November 2016)

@ Evoolli bin auch am überlegen ob ich jetzt schon buche.
Welchen Zeitraum hast denn gebucht wenn ich fragen darf.
Gruß


----------



## EvoOlli (21. November 2016)

Ich habe die Tour vom 22. Juli gebucht. Ich habe so früh gebucht, da ich gerne ein Einzelzimmer haben wollte und diese wohl ziemlich schnell vergeben sind.
Apropos Alter: Bei der Marmolate Tour waren auch eher Ältere dabei. Wir waren aber auch nur 7 Teilnehmer; was für die Touren selber natürlich sehr schön war, da die Gruppe immer ziemlich kompakt zusammen blieb. Das kann aber bei einer anderen Tour natürlich ganz anders sein.

Was mir bei Go-Alps sehr gut gefallen hat, war die 'Attention to Detail', so war z.B. das Abschiedsessen sehr sehr fürstlich. Auch das Ankommen in Trient am letzten Tag wurde mit einer sehr angenehmen Überraschung garniert. Möchte hier aber nicht mehr verraten, falls einer die Tour fährt, soll er ja nicht alles vorher wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom9 (22. November 2016)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Es ist nicht besonders seriös, auf diese Art Werbung für den Anbieter, bei dem man Guide ist, zu machen...



Ich bin echt davon überzeugt das es eine sehr interessante und außergewöhnliche Tour ist, also ein Tipp oder Hinweis an der stelle. Auch Werbung kann man dazu natürlich dazu sagen ... aber gut gemeinte
Unseriös möchte ich dabei auf keinen Fall sein, wenn es jemand so auffasst dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung

Zum Preis sollte man bedenken das 7 Biketage drin sind und alle (tägl.) Shuttle kosten. Da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (22. November 2016)

Wenn es Go-Alps wird werden wir uns vielleicht sehen
Habe auch den 22.07 im Auge.
kann jemand noch was zu Bike-Alpin sagen?
Gruß


----------



## EvoOlli (22. November 2016)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt davon überzeugt das es eine sehr interessante und außergewöhnliche Tour ist, also ein Tipp oder Hinweis an der stelle. Auch Werbung kann man dazu natürlich dazu sagen ... aber gut gemeinte
> Unseriös möchte ich dabei auf keinen Fall sein, wenn es jemand so auffasst dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung
> 
> Zum Preis sollte man bedenken das 7 Biketage drin sind und alle (tägl.) Shuttle kosten. Da kommt schon was zusammen.



Ich glaube Dir, dass Du es eigentlich gut gemeint hast, und es ist natürlich gut, dass Du von eigenenen Touren überzeugt bist. Aber wenn ich als Guide soetwas postest, wäre es halt angebracht, dies entsprechend kenntlich zu machen. Aber ich glaube, Du hast verstanden, wie ich es gemeint habe


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2016)

Bin schon mit beiden unterwegs gewesen.
Routen und Unterkünfte tun sich nix, kannst beide buchen.

Solltest bedenken dass eine Tour fast ausschließlich von den Mitfahrern abhängig ist, und etwas vom Guide selbst.


----------



## tomtom9 (22. November 2016)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dir, dass Du es eigentlich gut gemeint hast, und es ist natürlich gut, dass Du von eigenenen Touren überzeugt bist. Aber wenn ich als Guide soetwas postest, wäre es halt angebracht, dies entsprechend kenntlich zu machen. Aber ich glaube, Du hast verstanden, wie ich es gemeint habe





EvoOlli schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dir, dass Du es eigentlich gut gemeint hast, und es ist natürlich gut, dass Du von eigenenen Touren überzeugt bist. Aber wenn ich als Guide soetwas postest, wäre es halt angebracht, dies entsprechend kenntlich zu machen. Aber ich glaube, Du hast verstanden, wie ich es gemeint habe




Hihi... dann kann ich vielleicht auch empfehlen mal bei ulpbike reinzuschsuen. Da arbeite ich schon seit 7 Jahren und bin auch hier überzeugt was gutes zu empfehlen
Die Auswahl an Touren ist groß und es ist auch allerhand dabei für Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene. 

Kenne die allermeisten davon und hab sie schon gemacht.

Und ich stimme Rockrider zu, viel von dem Spaß auf der Tour hängt von den Leuten bzw der Gruppe ab. Ich hab schon sehr viele Touren gemacht und würde sagen bei 30% ist es super bei 40% ist es großartig und 20% unfassbar gut... nur bei 10% denkt man hinterher naja... war okay 

Und ich bin mir sicher alle hier genannten Anbieter machen gute Arbeit. Die machen nix falsch. Und auch bei den Guides musst du schon pech haben um nen blöden zu erwischen. Ich kenne bei uns und auch bei der Konkurrenz sehr sehr viele nette Leute.

In diesem Sinne...ab in die Berge


----------



## EvoOlli (27. November 2016)

Ich glaube auch, dass gerade die Zusammenstellung der Gruppe den größten Anteil am Gelingen ausmacht. Gerade auch die Fähigkeiten uphill bzw. downhill sollten schon in etwas zusammenliegen. Dann reicht manchmal auch ein 'Großmaul' aus, das spätestens am Ende der Woche ein kleines Pulverfass explodiert. Wenn dann noch am Ende ein Tourorganisator Fehler macht oder der Guide sich nicht auskennt, landet die Tour in der von TomTom9 angesprochenen 10% Schublade.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass gerade der Guide auch einen sehr großen Anteil am Gelingen der Tour hat. Bei meiner letzten Tour hatte der Guide schon richtige Entertainer-Fähigkeiten, obwohl er erst 26 Jahre alt ist. Das war wirklich großes Kino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Dezember 2016)

Einer schon Erfahrung mit Alpenevent gemacht?
Vario1 Garmisch-Garda


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mit Alpenevent noch keine komplette Tour gefahren, jedoch Bekannte welche ich mit einer Alpeneventgruppe unterwegs getroffen habe.
Wir hatten das gleiche Hotel und sind uns im Vinschgau auf den Trails mehrmals begegnet.

Es war leider ein großer Haufen versnoppter Liteviller (sorry für den Ausdruck) die zwar bestes Material hatten, aber weder fahren konnten noch Kontakt mit anderen wollten.
Die beiden Bekannten haben das auch so empfunden und sich unwohl gefühlt.

Nach deren Angaben sei die Art Klientel besonders gerne mit Alpenevent unterwegs, deshalb würden Sie dort nicht mehr mitfahren.

Vielleicht mal so als Hinweis weil meines Erachtens das Gelingen einer Tour zum größten teil von den Teilnehmern abhängt.


----------



## Baitman (6. Dezember 2016)

Kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen... Bin die gleiche Strecke gefahren. Es waren drei Gruppen in 3 Levels unterwegs. Alle Sparten von MTB Fahrern dabei. Von einem mit nem ungefederten Stahlrahmen aus den 90ern bis zu einem Liteville. Die Dynamik und das "Wir" Gefühl war klasse. Wenn wieder was geführtes ansteht dann wieder mit Alpenevent...

Die Anbieter haben keinen Einfluss drauf wer sich anmeldet. Der Guide in meiner Gruppe sagte zb. das er mal ne Gruppe hatte die nur aus Egobolzer auf Marathonfullies bestand und ständig gedrängelt haben. Entweder man hat Glück und "Flow" in der Gruppe oder eben nicht...


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Dezember 2016)

na dann wird es wohl Alpenevent.
hätte am liebsten die Best of bei Bikealpin gebucht, aber habe bisschen Respekt vor das mir die Ausdauer fehlen könnte für 10000hm.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2016)

Mensch sei nicht doof, die Tour bei Bikealpin umfasst geilste Bikestrecken.
Und 10.000hm sind doch keine große Hürde?

Mit BikeAlpin war ich schon 2x unterwegs, durchweg prima.


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Dezember 2016)

naja das wird mein erster Transalp und das Ausdauer Wunder bin ich nicht.
Habe vorher oder besser gesagt immer noch Kraftsport betrieben.
Bereite mich gerade auf nächsten Sommer hin.
Meine Daten.
169cm 79kg gerade Muskeln und bisschen Fett
Fahrleistung dieses Jahr war ca 1800km.
Will jetzt abspecken auf ca. 72-73 kg und für den Alpenx hin trainieren.
Am liebsten würde ich die Best of buchen, aber wie oben schon gesagt.
Habe Angast mit meinen Trigger 1 27.5 Schaltung 1x11 das es zu viel wird.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2016)

Nur Mal so, Val Di Uina muss man schieben, fahren verboten.
Rabbijoch wird ab der Hütte si steil, da kommen nur wenige auf die Idee zu fahren.


----------



## Funbiker1 (6. Dezember 2016)

Habe mit Go-Alps nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Immer perfekt organisiert.


----------



## gnadenhammer (12. Dezember 2016)

So habe jetzt 3 Routen zur Auswahl:

-Bikealpin Best of ca. 10000Hm 6 Etappen für 1038€
-Alpenevent Vario 1 bis zu 3 leistungsgruppen Trennung am Tag, 5500hm bis 10400hm je nach Gruppe. 6 Etappen für 890€
-GO-Alps landeck- Garda 6 Etappen. 8000Hm für 1165€

Mein Favorit im Moment ist Bikealpin gefolgt von Alpenevent, habe nur bisschen Sorgen wegen der Ausdauer, und den 10000Hm bei Best of.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andre schon Erfahrung mit einer der geplanten Touren?
bezüglich Panorama Ausdauer oder Konditionsbedarf.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2016)

10.000hm sind nicht viel, trau dich.
Meine Lebensgefährtin fährt mit mir jedes Jahr eine 12.000-.14.000hm Tour, aber mit allem Gepäck am Rücken.
Und das mit einem 13kg Bike.

Du solltest dir im Klaren sein, dass du kein Rennen fährst und den ganzen Tag Zeit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udok (14. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich klinke mich hier mal rein. 
Kennt jemand von euch die TransAlp Füssen-Comersee mit Bike Alpin ? Ist jemand die Tour schon 
mitgefahren ? 
Wäre super zu hören wie Eure Eindrücke waren..

LG Udo


----------



## udok (21. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute ,

will 2017 meinen ersten AlpX fahren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter joko-bikereisen ?  

Gruss


----------



## bikandy (21. Dezember 2016)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> So habe jetzt 3 Routen zur Auswahl:
> 
> -Bikealpin Best of ca. 10000Hm 6 Etappen für 1038€
> -Alpenevent Vario 1 bis zu 3 leistungsgruppen Trennung am Tag, 5500hm bis 10400hm je nach Gruppe. 6 Etappen für 890€
> ...


Hi,

mir ging ähnlich wie dir uns hab letztlich den Vario 1 von Alpenevent für 2017 gebucht. Für den ersten Alpencross wars mir persönlich einfach wichtig von Tag zu Tag entscheiden zu können mit welcher Gruppe ich fahren möchte. Werden außerdem auch mit meinem Enduro "antreten". 

Grüße


----------



## gnadenhammer (22. Dezember 2016)

@bikandy Na dann haben wir was gemeinsam 
Darf ich fragen welches Bike und  in welchen Zeitraum du gebucht hast.

Gruß


----------



## gnadenhammer (7. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen liebe MTB Gemeinde,

Alpencross ist Gebucht, der Veranstalter wird ALPENEVENT sein inkl Frühbucher ca. 860€:

- http://www.alpenevent.de/ta_vario1.php

Habe alles verglichen was ich konnte, und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach ist einfach besser als bei den anderen.
Kann es noch kaum erwarten.

Als Test werde ich am 14.05  ein Tag und 01.07 2 Tage im Harz unterwegs sein: 

- https://www.trailtech.de/mountainbike-harz/mtb-touren-harz/mtb-harz-tour-details/nordharz-tour.html

- http://www.touren-harz.de/mtb-touren/mehrtages-touren/2flow-the-harz

Gruß


----------



## Baitman (9. Januar 2017)

Gute Wahl... Bin ich ja auch gefahren...

Ich empfehle noch nen Verlängerungstag am Garda. Sonst kommt ihr Abends an und am nächsten Morgen gehts schon wieder zurück. Noch nen Tag entspannen oder die Ponale Strasse hochkurbeln zum Ledrosee, falls ihr noch nicht genug habt...


----------



## gnadenhammer (9. Januar 2017)

Überlege noch ob ich eine Woche in der nähe Urlaub mit Familie mache, wenn nicht, werde ich mir den Tag noch gönnen


----------



## gnadenhammer (9. Januar 2017)

Kannst du was zu den Hotels auf der Tour sagen, 3 Sterne oder vielleicht 4 ?


----------



## wakkowarner (12. Januar 2017)

Meine Vario1 mit Alpenevent liegt jetzt zwar 4 Jahre zurück, bei der Bewertung würde ich sagen: Zimmer 3 Sterne, Essen 4 Sterne. Wobei die Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Unterkünften schon relativ groß sind und z.B. in Italien die Sterne auch häufig "landestypisch". 
Und die Unterkünfte können auch je nach Verfügbarkeit wechseln - unverständlicherweise haben Hotels lieber Wochengäste als einen Haufen verschwitzter Mountainbiker, die nur einen Tag bleiben.
In Riva ist z.B. das La Perla http://www.hotellaperla.com/de die Standardunterkunft, hier kommt es sehr darauf an, ob man im Haupthaus (älter, laut) oder im Hinterhaus (neuer, ruhiger) einquartiert wird.
In Nauders hatten wir dafür z.B. zu zweit ein top ausgestattetes Ferienhäuschen.
Und es gibt eigentlich immer ein oder zwei Unterkünfte mit Wäscheservice!

In der Zwischenzeit bin ich bei Alpenevent auch Vario2 und Vario3 gefahren, jeweils alles komplett schwer, diese Jahr kommt Vario1c dazu. Folglich kann ich sie meiner Erfahrung nach empfehlen 
Bei mir haben auch immer die Gruppen gut gepasst und die Guides waren top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2017)

Ich denke man muss im Hinterkopf haben, dass alle Anbieter fast gleichzeitig starten und am Gardasee ankommen.
Die Übernachtunsorte sind fast immer gleich, dementsprechend auch die Zimmerauswahl eingeschränkt.
Es kann also sein, dass die Hotels variieren.
Im übrigen haben sich die Hotels mittlerweile auf den Bikermarkt eingestellt und warten nicht mehr wie früher auf Wochengäste.


----------

